

Show HN: Heartnotes – offline, encrypted diary app using Electron.js - hiddentao
http://heartnot.es/

======
hiddentao
Hey everyone, author here.

This is just a mini project I decided to do in order to learn how to use
Electron.js to build desktop apps, plus the fact that I wanted a diary that
did encryption properly.

Right now there's just an OS X build (because that's what my machine runs) but
it shouldn't be too hard to get Linux and Windows builds going too in the near
future. Also, the diary features are a bit limited (e.g. not date changer
yet).

Source:
[https://github.com/hiddentao/heartnotes](https://github.com/hiddentao/heartnotes)

